# My female Pup is only 3 pounds at 11 1/2 weeks. Normal?



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

I just brought home a Female I purchased from a respectable Kennel. My 7 year old daughter instantly bonded with her. She is a purebread, and i also believe she is a chocolate due to the complete lack of black pigment and green eyes.

I took her to the vet right away to have her checked out and they all commented on how tiny she was. Is she normal size for her age?

I ask this becuase her stool sample tested positive for giardia which i was told is common and easily rectified with the medication given to me from the vet.

I wanted to know if having giardia and only being 3 pounds at this point have anything to do with each other.

She seems very healthy otherwise.

I would appriciate any feedback

Kurt


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Can we see pictures? I dont think Giardia has anything to do with size. Is she registered? I know my pup is 5 lbs at 12 wks. I am sure some others who have more exp. with havanese will chime in.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Probably once the giardia clears up, she will gain more but it sounds as if you got a little one. How big were her parents? I know that there are little 6-7 pounds Havs on the forum. As long as the vet thinks she is healthy... 

Oh yeah.... We need pictures! and her name!!


----------



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

Her name is CoCo. I just got off the phone with the Vet, and he assures me that she is happy and healthy.

What food do you recommend? giving her healthy choice holistic now because that is what she has been eating before we picked her up. I am sure there are better choices.

Thanks

I think I attached a photo


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

aww, she is adorable. Is she white, or is there coloring on her. Must be Chocolate because of the choc nose. There are a lot of opinions on here about food. Just choose a high quality one.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum,, dogfoodadvisor.com is a good website to help you choose a quality food for your dog.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I have heard of 8 lbs at 9 months, but I really don't know about 3 lbs at 3 months...I am sure someone who knows will chime in. She is adorable. What color were the parents and did they have the same eyes? I think the food depends. There are home made diets, fresh diets available at supermarkets, and then the kibble. Whatever you do, just don't make a drastic change all at once, mix a little of each until she gets used to the change. Again, we have lots of opinions on foods, but I have not had a puppy in ages, and puppies do need special diets. You are at the right place to get a lot of help, so don't get discouraged, give the question a couple of days and you will have lots of answers I am sure. Good luck with her!!! And keep the photos coming!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME and congratulations on your baby!!!
3 lbs at 11 weeks sounds good to me! infact, I believe that's what my hav was at that age!! LOL  she'll be a petite thing like mine most likely!!  Tillie was about 3.5 lbs when we got her at 14 weeks and was 7 lbs at 9 months. now at nearly 2 yrs old she is ALMOST 9 lbs, after she eats. LOL


----------



## kjohannsen (Apr 25, 2012)

CoCo is more of a Cream color with some light brown patches on her ears. Both parents are also cream colored but not sure if one or both parents have the chocolate gene.

Thanks all.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Once the Giardia clears up I bet she will gain a little more weight. If she is healthy otherwise I would not worry about it. My Laila was 1.5 lbs at 8 weeks. She is now 1 1/2 and only 7 lbs but as healthy as can be!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

When I got my boy Hav at 11 1/2 weeks old, he weighed 3# 4 oz. He just turned 1 and now is 8#10 oz. Perfect for us!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

yup, perfectly normal. My Daisy was 3 lbs at 3 months, 4 at 4 months etc. She is 8 yrs old now and weighs just over 8 lbs.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know this sounds not true, but Rosie was a full 16 weeks old and weighed 2.5 pounds. The vet thought she would not get over 5 lbs. She fooled everyone including me. At a year she was around 8 lbs and now at 3 she weighs around 10 lbs--between 9 and 10.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I love the small Havs!!! It is so nice to be able to take them with you!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We got Kodi when he was 11 weeks and he weighed 3.5 lbs. At the same age, Shelby was 4.5 lbs. So I don't think that your pup is too small.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: She sounds perfectly healthy so I wouldn't worry about it. She will probably be one of the smaller Havs which I like! Our Abby is eight pounds (didn't get her until 8 mos. so don't know about earlier weights) and feels like a feather compared to our "baby" McGee who was a year old in February - now topping out at 12 pounds. Both of them are just "perfect" to us! Your Coco is so cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci was small like this, the runt of the litter. She's about 10 lbs now and pretty much stays between 8,5-11 lbs.

My friend has a hav' that looks very much like yours cream with green eyes. His eyes are SO gorgeous  its just very rare to see the green eyes, I guess it is in people, too. I have Green eyes, but know very few other people with them, even my own kids took their dads' eye color. 

Kara


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

My Cassie is now 6 months old and I think she is about 6 lbs. Welcome!


----------

